# Problème connection Mac et Pc par câble Ethernet



## catilina (8 Mai 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,

Voici mon probl&#232;me : je veux relier un mac  (avec mac os 9.2)  et un pc portable (win xp pack 2) gr&#226;ce un c&#226;ble ethernet. 
Lorsque je les relie,  le pc portable m'indique cable r&#233;seau d&#233;branch&#233;, comme si je n'avais rien branch&#233;.

Le probl&#232;me se complique :

Je prends un deuxi&#232;me portable que je connecte &#224; ce m&#234;me mac avec le m&#234;me cable et tout fonctionne tr&#232;s bien...

Je reprens le premier pc portable que je relie &#233;galement &#224; ce nouveau portable et tout fonctionne tr&#232;s bien...

Voil&#224; donc mon probl&#232;me, &#224; votre avis pourquoi le premier pc portable n'arrive pas &#224; communiquer avec le mac ?

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses !


----------



## NightWalker (8 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir,

Il y a un inconnu, on a : 
- 1 portable Apple sous OS 9
- un PC portable sous XP SP2
- et un portable, mais quoi ? mac ? pc ? quel syst&#232;me ?

Ton c&#226;ble Ethernet, est-ce un c&#226;ble crois&#233; ? droit ?


----------



## catilina (8 Mai 2007)

Le deuxième portable est aussi un pc win xp pack 2.
C'est un cable croisé.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Mai 2007)

Effectivement c'est bizarre... d'autant plus bizarre que normalement tu ne peux pas connecter directement OS 9 à XP. OS 9 ne possède pas de protocole SMB, nécessaire pour communiquer avec Win, contrairement à OS X qui l'intègre.

Peut-être que tu as installé Dave ou PC-Mac Lan ?

Dernière question, est-ce que les trois portables utilisent une adresse IP via DHCP ou automatique ? ou alors les IP sont fixes ?

Est-ce que par hasard le partage Web est activé sur le troisième PC ?


----------



## boulifb (8 Mai 2007)

Je ne suis pas un virtuose du Mac, mais en activant le service Apple Talk sous Windows et Sur Mac, ça devrait marcher.
Mais je ne sais pas si ce service existe sur XP. Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il existe sur les Windows Server, et ça marche bien. Sous Windows Server, il faut installer le service à partir de la connexion réseau et il faut donc avoir le CD d'installation.

Sinon, dans les services de partage sur Mac, as-tu coché "Personal File Sharing" et "Windows Sharing"? Windows Sharing permet justement à des utilisateurs Windows de se connecter sur un Mac et de partager des dossiers.

Si tout cela peut aider...

Fred.


----------



## catilina (8 Mai 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Effectivement c'est bizarre... d'autant plus bizarre que normalement tu ne peux pas connecter directement OS 9 &#224; XP. OS 9 ne poss&#232;de pas de protocole SMB, n&#233;cessaire pour communiquer avec Win, contrairement &#224; OS X qui l'int&#232;gre.
> 
> Peut-&#234;tre que tu as install&#233; Dave ou PC-Mac Lan ?
> 
> ...



Non, je n'ai install&#233; ni Dave ni PC-Mac LAN (j'avais cru comprendre qu'ils &#233;taient utiles si on voulait faire du partage de fichiers). Dois-je installer un de ces logiciels ?

Le but de la manoeuvre &#233;tait de faire un partage de la connexion internet wifi des portables. Les adresses ip sont donc en statique. Le partage Web est activ&#233; sur les 2 pc portables.

D'ailleurs internet focntionne tr&#232;s bien sur le mac lorsque je le relie &#224; au deuxi&#232;me portable...

Le cable r&#233;seau d&#233;branch&#233; ne semble t-il pas indiquer qu'il manque un protocole au premier portable pour qu'il puisse communiquer avec le mac ?


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mai 2007)

boulifb a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un virtuose du Mac, mais en activant le service Apple Talk sous Windows et Sur Mac, ça devrait marcher.
> Mais je ne sais pas si ce service existe sur XP. Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il existe sur les Windows Server, et ça marche bien. Sous Windows Server, il faut installer le service à partir de la connexion réseau et il faut donc avoir le CD d'installation.
> 
> Sinon, dans les services de partage sur Mac, as-tu coché "Personal File Sharing" et "Windows Sharing"? Windows Sharing permet justement à des utilisateurs Windows de se connecter sur un Mac et de partager des dossiers.
> ...



En fait le protocole AppleTalk sous Windows n'existe que pour les versions serveurs, pas pour les autres.


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mai 2007)

catilina a dit:


> Non, je n'ai installé ni Dave ni PC-Mac LAN (j'avais cru comprendre qu'ils étaient utiles si on voulait faire du partage de fichiers). Dois-je installer un de ces logiciels ?
> 
> Le but de la manoeuvre était de faire un partage de la connexion internet wifi des portables. Les adresses ip sont donc en statique. Le partage Web est activé sur les 2 pc portables.
> 
> ...



OK je comprends un peu mieux... effectivement si tu ne veux brancher OS 9 à XP uniquement pour internet, tu n'as pas besoin d'installer quoi que ce soit...

Je peux savoir les adresses IP et passerelles/DNS primaire et secondaire des trois machines ? tu as essayé en mettant l'adresse IP du mac en automatique/viaDHCP ?


----------



## grapholie (14 Mai 2007)

Bonjour tlm,
j'espére que vous pourrier m'aider, donc j'expose ma situation
j'ai un pc de bureau, qui tourne en Xp pro sp2, et qui est connecté a l'Adsl via un modem USB.
je vien d'achetr un MacBook intel based technologie ( une tite boite magic bien noir  )
qui tourne biensur sur OS x ( tiger ).
mon probl"me est le suivant, j'ai un modem USB Speedtouch, que je ne peux pas conencter a mon Mac, par ce que les drivers n'existe pas pour OS x Tiger ( eh oui !! le seul  maléze de la magie ), donc je ne peux pas le connecter a internet dans la maison :hein: sachant que je vien d'investire ( vraiment ) et j'ai pas assez d'argent pour m'achter un modem ethernet ou WIFi, j'ai pensé a l'alternative d'utiliser mon pc comme serveur et mon mac comme client, pour se connecter , sauf que je sais pas comment y'arriver pour l'instant, j'attend votre aide pour completer mon bonheur et se connecter au MacBook dans la maison et surtout bien alongé !! 
Help me plz ! merci les gars de voptre aide d'avance )

---------
Config PC : Tuning home,Windows Xp pro sp2, asus p5p800-x, 3,2 G de proc., 2 Go de ram, Radeon 9900 256 ddr, 500 dd
Config Mac : MacBook 13 inch ( Black ), Intel based, runing on Mac os x tiger, 2g duo, 2 go de ram, 120 go dd
-----> CS3 inside in both


----------



## lacasuela (16 Mai 2007)

salut j'a un peut comme par hazard le m&#234;me pb.. 

une Neufbox brach&#233;e en ethernet &#224; une PC XP-SP2 en plus d'une mac Osx-10.2 branch&#233; en ethernet aussi au PC, j'arrive &#224; connecter et partager des fichier entre le mac et le PC mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour partager la connexion ADSL sachant que la neuf box est en mode "bridge"


----------



## NightWalker (19 Mai 2007)

Tu peux utiliser ton PC comme serveur WEB. Il suffit d'activer le partage internet de ta connexion internet dans "connexion réseau", et brancher ton Mac à ton PC via câble ethernet.


----------

